# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  Dtecteur de passage

## Feyk22

Bonsoir, je travaille actuellement sur un programme pour un TP et j'ai souhait le prparer chez moi, j'ai donc raliser un programme mais il me donne pas mal d'erreurs, j'y ai rflchi et j'ai fais des recherches sur internet mais je n'ai trouv aucune solution. J'aimerai comprendre ce qui ne va pas.

Voila le code : 


```

```

et Voila les erreurs: ERROR:HDLCompiler:806 - "C:/Users/Benda/Desktop/PASSAGE/Passage/E_Passage.vhd" Line 58: Syntax error near "when".
ERROR:HDLCompiler:806 - "C:/Users/Benda/Desktop/PASSAGE/Passage/E_Passage.vhd" Line 65: Syntax error near "when".
ERROR:HDLCompiler:806 - "C:/Users/Benda/Desktop/PASSAGE/Passage/E_Passage.vhd" Line 72: Syntax error near "when".
ERROR:HDLCompiler:806 - "C:/Users/Benda/Desktop/PASSAGE/Passage/E_Passage.vhd" Line 81: Syntax error near "when".
ERROR:HDLCompiler:806 - "C:/Users/Benda/Desktop/PASSAGE/Passage/E_Passage.vhd" Line 88: Syntax error near "when".
ERROR:HDLCompiler:806 - "C:/Users/Benda/Desktop/PASSAGE/Passage/E_Passage.vhd" Line 95: Syntax error near "when".
ERROR:HDLCompiler:806 - "C:/Users/Benda/Desktop/PASSAGE/Passage/E_Passage.vhd" Line 98: Syntax error near "end".
ERROR:HDLCompiler:806 - "C:/Users/Benda/Desktop/PASSAGE/Passage/E_Passage.vhd" Line 105: Syntax error near "case".
ERROR:HDLCompiler:806 - "C:/Users/Benda/Desktop/PASSAGE/Passage/E_Passage.vhd" Line 109: Syntax error near "process".
ERROR:HDLCompiler:806 - "C:/Users/Benda/Desktop/PASSAGE/Passage/E_Passage.vhd" Line 118: Syntax error near "A_Passage".
ERROR: ProjectMgmt - 10 error(s) found while parsing design hierarchy.Merci d'avance.

----------


## president70

j'ai lu ton code du dbut  la fin et j'ai remarqu deux signaux "S1" et "S2" que tu utilises sans avoir dclar: rsous se problme et ressayes

----------

